# Which grease



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Have a toro proline. Bought a grease gun at a garage sale to grease it. It came with grease that I think is out, but figure I should be using the right stuff.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would check the manual. Be careful with mixing grease types, some are not compatible.

Some nice reading on grease compatibility.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Usually nlgi#2 I use the green one 2nd from right.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

I'm using Lucas xstream heavy duty 2nd to the right as well. Supposedly great on bearing and farm equipment and high speed bearings.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks. I'll dig out the manual. I'll have to check the ole tube too, I know I pumped some in there last year.

Bought the mower used, but it was serviced at a place, so I assume the right stuff is in there. I'll just have to check what I added.

If what I may have pumped in is incompatible, then what, must I remove everything and clean it out?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Usually nlgi#2 I use the green one 2nd from right.


If I zoom the photo, they all look to be nlgi #2, just one is waterproof vs heavy duty, etc.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's what I would do in that case or maybe pump enough in to push most of the old out.

JD uses polyurea as their grease and it is incompatible with most stuff.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

g-man said:


> That's what I would do in that case or maybe pump enough in to push most of the old out.
> 
> JD uses polyurea as their grease and it is incompatible with most stuff.


sweet, I think I pumped some of this into my john deere 21" too. Who would have thought there was an incompatibility chart for grease.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I learned the hard way. Mechanic used the wrong grease in a machine and the bearing failed while in production. It was called out in the WO but he assumed grease was grease and used the wrong one. Post mortem analysis found the problem.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Engineers do some amazing stuff. I had no idea there were incompatible marterials until I was reaseraching which to buy on here. I've never used grease like this before until venturing into greens mowers. I can't tell what was used in the mower previously, but I used NLGI 0 in the bearings and NLGI 2 for all the other grease points and shot until it seeped out for my JD. When I swap the reel and bearings post scalp, I'll be cleaning it all out obviously and starting fresh. I used JD's OEM greases, although the ones recommended in the manual from 2000 are not in production any longer.

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I use marine grease on my triplex. Repels water better.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

The manual for my 3100d says to use a #2 grease. I am using a marine grease.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Just looked up the manual and found:

Grease with No. 2
general-purpose lithium-or molybdenum-base grease.

When it comes to greasing, do you only grease the parts with the grease gun connector or are there parts that also should be taken apart and grease added?

Here is to hoping that what is in the gun is #2, I will be sure to report back this evening.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Any of those grease choices are fine.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Looked up the John Deere JE75, it states:

Grease
Use grease based on the expected air temperature range during the service interval.

The following greases are preferred:

·	John Deere Moly High Temperature EP Grease.

·	John Deere High Temperature EP Grease.

·	John Deere GREASE-GARD.

Other greases may be used are:

·	SAE Multipurpose EP Grease with 3 to 5 percent molybdenum disulfide.

·	SAE Multipurpose EP Grease.

·	Greases meeting Military Specification MIL-G-10924C may be used as arctic grease.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I like the Lucas oil marine


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

​
_WD-40® SPECIALIST® SUPERIOR PERFORMANCE TRUE MULTI-PURPOSE GREASE is the only grease you'll ever need - a versatile solution with properties even lithium greases don't offer. Reliable at temperatures above 650° F, it also provides marine-grade water resistance and protection against rust and corrosion. Engineered for high-speed and heavy-duty applications, True Multi-Purpose Grease is an excellent choice for maintenance of farm and construction equipment, as well as lubricating machinery in damp conditions. Formulated with calcium sulfonate (OBCS) technology, it is interchangeable with other WD-40® Specialist® greases without compromising performance through cross-contamination._

$8 at Home Depot
$7 on Amazon


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

So I pulled the one end of the grease gun out, which was wrong once I looked it up on YouTube how to replace a tube. However, in the process some grease poured out like oil. Probably not a good thing.

What is recommended for cleaning the grease from your hands? Is it worth cleaning the gun out too?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I feel like this grease gun, pump? Is teasing me.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been using the Lucas HD Xtra grease.

I think as long as you are using a high quality grease and are lubing on a regular basis you will be fine and not have any issues. We as homeowners don't use our mowers like they do on a golf course so they aren't getting abused as much.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> I feel like this grease gun, pump? Is teasing me.


I'd throw that grease gun away. They suck. Get a pistol grip one so you can hold the hose with one hand and pump with the other. Go to your favorite auto parts store or Tractor Supply and get one. And some hand cleaner.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like this grease gun, pump? Is teasing me.
> ...


You sold me on the pistol grip. How is this one?

https://m.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/lubrication/pistol-grip-grease-gun-61575.html

Biggest question is if I need the hose end or is the stuff pipe version on the stp one at Lowe's ok? I assume the hose allows way more flexibility vs the rigid pipe


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCGG571B-20-volt-Lithium-Grease/dp/B00G1X2HPG/ref=sr_1_2?hvadid=177785565765&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9022896&hvnetw=s&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=18415989831782123761&hvtargid=kwd-28903787128&keywords=dewalt+grease+gun&qid=1551739171&s=gateway&sr=8-2&tag=googhydr-20


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I doubt I'll grease enough to warrant the price of that one


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > kolbasz said:
> ...


That one will probably be alright but I'm always hesitant with Harbor Freight stuff. Grease guns can be finicky oddly enough. And there's quite a bit of aggravation with trying to get one to work when you need it and have greasy hands.

Lnchett Grease Gun, Premium Pistol Black 16 Inch Flex Hose, 2 Reinforced Coupler Included https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BMND4P1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_jBDFCb61638DP


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCGG571B-20-volt-Lithium-Grease/dp/B00G1X2HPG/ref=sr_1_2?hvadid=177785565765&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9022896&hvnetw=s&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=18415989831782123761&hvtargid=kwd-28903787128&keywords=dewalt+grease+gun&qid=1551739171&s=gateway&sr=8-2&tag=googhydr-20


I could see getting that one if you were greasing a grain drill or corn planter everyday or once a week. Definitely would be worth it. But not for 4 fittings on a mower lol


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

199 for 25.99, hahaha


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Anyone use mystik grease?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> Anyone use mystik grease?


Yes.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I think it's an awesome grease


Ware said:


> thesouthernreelmower said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone use mystik grease?
> ...


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> gene_stl said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCGG571B-20-volt-Lithium-Grease/dp/B00G1X2HPG/ref=sr_1_2?hvadid=177785565765&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9022896&hvnetw=s&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=18415989831782123761&hvtargid=kwd-28903787128&keywords=dewalt+grease+gun&qid=1551739171&s=gateway&sr=8-2&tag=googhydr-20
> ...


Some just like to have everything dewalt though. :lol:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:lol: 
One of those grease guns fell into my lap for a price I couldn't refuse. And some other tools too so I ended up a "deWalt shop" at my new house. I would definitely not have spent that much on a grease gun but after I got it I found some mechanic YouTube videos where more than one guy said it was the best grease gun they had run across. I ended up buying a drill and impact driver to get the charger and batteries. I really like the drill.

Grease guns and cartridges DEFINITELY like to tease you. There have been times when I wanted to take them onto the driveway apron and incinerate them but they would make too much smoke and attract local gendarmerie.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> The manual for my 3100d says to use a #2 grease. I am using a marine grease.


That's exactly what I'm doing on mine, per advise from a super that has maintained 3100s for years.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Is this lumax one at HD good/good enough?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Lumax-Heavy-Duty-Deluxe-Pistol-Grease-Gun-with-18-in-Flex-Hose-LX-1152/302544863


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> Is this lumax one at HD good/good enough?
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Lumax-Heavy-Duty-Deluxe-Pistol-Grease-Gun-with-18-in-Flex-Hose-LX-1152/302544863


Looks like it has good reviews. I'd pull the trigger on it -pun intended


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> thesouthernreelmower said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone use mystik grease?
> ...


What do you pay for it? They have it on Amazon for $0.74/tube.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@TulsaFan I think I paid about $665 delivered. :lol:


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm new to the greasing game. Trying to get with some maintenance.

So, how much grease should I expect to use? Am I going to have the 14oz tube last years, making the smaller tubes a smarter choice for my application or will I use more than I think? I really have no idea what to expect when I start greasing more regularly


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> I'm new to the greasing game. Trying to get with some maintenance.
> 
> So, how much grease should I expect to use? Am I going to have the 14oz tube last years, making the smaller tubes a smarter choice for my application or will I use more than I think? I really have no idea what to expect when I start greasing more regularly


Grease is one of the things that is fairly cheap and great insurance on keeping parts running well and not failing($$$). I use quite a bit for insurance reasons.

Anyone use Wolf Head? It seems to have good reviews. #2


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to the greasing game. Trying to get with some maintenance.
> ...


For $38 hopefully it'll grease the machine for you. And give you a kiss afterwards.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > kolbasz said:
> ...


Think it's a 10 tube pack so $3.80 in reality


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > SGrabs33 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: yep, 10 pack


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Ahhh well that sounds better!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I want one of those barrels of grease that @Ware linked to. Think of all the possibilities


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > thesouthernreelmower said:
> ...


I have been paying 3-4.00 per tube at my local supply. I need to start looking online. I guess I'm still stuck in the old days of just going to but something at the store lol


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I think someone screwed up on the pricing. It has since been fixed on Amazon. Now, I wait to see if I get it at that price or they just send a single tube?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I think someone screwed up on the pricing. It has since been fixed on Amazon. Now, I wait to see if I get it at that price or they just send a single tube?


I gotta image they will honor the price. I was going to bite but i thought it was some sort of joke like tiny tubes or something :twisted:


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

I've greased mine a few times now and I'm always left wondering whether I'm applying too much or too little. Some parts, like the front roller, have restrictions on quantity to avoid damage. Others don't seem to have limits and grease will start to ooze out in places but some fittings I don't see oozing and I wonder whether it's too little or clogged up with spent grease. So, is oozing good? Any general rules to avoid under/overgreasing?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

TC2 said:


> I've greased mine a few times now and I'm always left wondering whether I'm applying too much or too little. Some parts, like the front roller, have restrictions on quantity to avoid damage. Others don't seem to have limits and grease will start to ooze out in places but some fittings I don't see oozing and I wonder whether it's too little or clogged up with spent grease. So, is oozing good? Any general rules to avoid under/overgreasing?


 Yes, second this! What's the general grease guidance? Does it exist?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The technical answer is: apply just enough. Too much could cause heat build up and increase friction of the grease, thus breaking it down. It could also damage the seals. Too little could cause it to move away from the surfaces you want to protect. So the OEM should describe how much to apply based on their design.

If you are oozing out, stop. That's the typical sign of too much. Then go ahead and clean the ooze out. Turn on the system, stop and clean again. Cleaning is important since grease will trap dirt and it will act as sandpaper.

In my opinion, rollers barely need new lubrication. They barely get any significant rpm. The reel does get a lot of rpm. My JD uses a thin grease for the reel, so I do check it and add a small qty (one pump). Monitoring for leaks is more important than greasing, since it means a bad seal.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

g-man said:


> The technical answer is: apply just enough. Too much could cause heat build up and increase friction of the grease, thus breaking it down. It could also damage the seals. Too little could cause it to move away from the surfaces you want to protect. So the OEM should describe how much to apply based on their design.
> 
> If you are oozing out, stop. That's the typical sign of too much. Then go ahead and clean the ooze out. Turn on the system, stop and clean again. Cleaning is important since grease will trap dirt and it will act as sandpaper.
> 
> In my opinion, rollers barely need new lubrication. They barely get any significant rpm. The reel does get a lot of rpm. My JD uses a thin grease for the reel, so I do check it and add a small qty (one pump). Monitoring for leaks is more important than greasing, since it means a bad seal.


Ok. So. There is a technical too much, but the reality is, if you clean the ooze and it doesn't ooze on its own, us homeowners are probably ok.

By cleaning up ooze, we know it is greased and if it isn't just oozing on its own, we know the seal is good.

I just need to start greasing, not something I ever did and is likely why I had this, a bushing that I wore through the side of...

Bushing


http://imgur.com/ISR5FEA


Oil change, etc is one thing, greasing is what I never thought about or knew about as a requirement.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone screwed up on the pricing. It has since been fixed on Amazon. Now, I wait to see if I get it at that price or they just send a single tube?
> ...


The end result is that the seller sent one tube vs. the 10 tubes the description stated. Therefore, I am going to return it. (I don't really blame the seller for covering his potential losses.) :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


Very nice of you! Have to imagine amazon would have paid for it.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I bought another  grease gun today for $11. Then, I bought a LocknLube coupler for $30. :?

However, the LockNLube was worth it to me. Very simple to attach and remove and kept the grease on the zerks and off of everything else! :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I bought another  grease gun today for $11. Then, I bought a LocknLube coupler for $30. :?
> 
> However, the LockNLube was worth it to me. Very simple to attach and remove and kept the grease on the zerks and off of everything else! :thumbup:


Ah, nice! I had looked at those couplers before but balked at the price. Hopefully it works well!


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Any worries about blowing grease seals with this type of attachment?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Jayray said:


> Any worries about blowing grease seals with this type of attachment?


I am not worried about blowing out grease seals because I am only giving my zerks 1-2 pumps according to the Baroness maintenance schedule. Furthermore, I am pretty paranoid about grease seals in general and probably under greased the Baroness when I first got it. However, I am sure it could blow out some grease seals if you were reckless with it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Jayray said:


> Any worries about blowing grease seals with this type of attachment?


If a standard coupler is working properly, the more pressure applied, the harder it grips. Using something like the lock n lube doesn't pose any extra risk IMO.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I use this one, available at WalMart in the automotive section. I like to use marine grease because it has corrosion inhibitors and is designed to hold up against water and salt (like what is found in many herbicides), and it holds up well for bearings.

https://www.plews-edelmann.com/products/grease-guns/30-190/

I like this mini-gun, or grease pistol. because I can use it one-handed, and it fits in between the mower frame and mower deck when I grease the zerk fittings on the mower blade spindles, and it easily fits the steering axle area on the front wheels, which is a little bit cramped for space. Plus it take up less space, costs less, and the grease is readily available.

Great grease and great handy tool!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > I bought another  grease gun today for $11. Then, I bought a LocknLube coupler for $30. :?
> ...


How much was shipping on the lumax? I like the idea of not yanking the hose off all the time


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I bought it at a store location.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks like you can use the multipurpose and save a little bit of money. The manual says you can use a multipurpose #2 for the Toro's


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I believe that's what I picked up. Maybe marine grade, but similar none the less.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

717driver said:


> Engineers do some amazing stuff. I had no idea there were incompatible marterials until I was reaseraching which to buy on here. I've never used grease like this before until venturing into greens mowers. I can't tell what was used in the mower previously, but I used NLGI 0 in the bearings and NLGI 2 for all the other grease points and shot until it seeped out for my JD. When I swap the reel and bearings post scalp, I'll be cleaning it all out obviously and starting fresh. I used JD's OEM greases, although the ones recommended in the manual from 2000 are not in production any longer.
> 
> Good luck!


I remember I had a heck of a time finding John Deere "Cornhead Grease (NLGI 0)" for my triplex... When I sourced it online, it wasn't cheap.


----------

